# Passenger front seat rule ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
Has anyone dealt with this ?
Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


They reduced passenger counts on all vehicle classes by 1 passenger to make up for it.

So uberX is now 1-3 instead of 1-4.
XL is 1-5

to get paid for it and not have it affect your cancelation rate you need to wait out the no-show time and send a support ticket that they had too many people.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


When they order it's very clear:










The cheap ****s will try anyway...










Why do you GAF about Acceptance Rate? The lower my Acceptance Rate the more money I make.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I just tell them that I can take only three. This is why you leave the doors locked when you pull up to the address.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i had one the other day where the client tried to order an X ride...but they were trying to be cute...they ordered pet,which states 4....i said does one of you bark? sorry no can do..they were very happy lol..as i drove off he says are we gonna get charged,of course not as i went around the corner and shuffled him lol


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> i had one the other day where the client tried to order an X ride...but they were trying to be cute...they ordered pet,which states 4....i said does one of you bark? sorry no can do..they were very happy lol..as i drove off he says are we gonna get charged,of course not as i went around the corner and shuffled him lol


Sounds good !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


If it's a good surge ride then I'll let one sit up front. Otherwise I will put on a pained expression, as if they are asking for something outrageous, and then wait for a cash offer for taking 4.

Cash talks. "I'll tip you big in the app", "the other drivers do it", "but I DID order an XL" and all other bullshit walks.

That's now that I'm Covid-recovered, though. Before I had it, I would not allow up front pax.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I just tell them that I can take only three. This is why you leave the doors locked when you pull up to the address.


Like the idea of locking the door. Maybe a plastic milk crate with a note on it as well. 
I can still see riders leaving bad feedback and Uber doing nothing about it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You can have as many pass in your car as you want. ITS YOUR CAR. The front seat is open, its not against any rule, its just woke feel-good crap.

The pass behind you is only inches farther away than the front seat pass... and the guy behind you is expelling breath (even through the almighty BS mask) at your head. The guy next to you is not.

Why people are thinking that not having a rider in the front seat is 'safer' is just more proof that people are as dumb as dirt.

Take a ruler, measure the distance from the pass center of mass in the front seat and the seat behind the driver.... tell me those few inches are going to matter. LPT: THEY DON'T.









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov




"A mask is NOT a substitute for social distancing."

Its been over a year dummies..... you should know all the lies about masks by now.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Its all eyewash with uber. They say no pax in the front because "they care about you" lol


NOXDriver said:


> You can have as many pass in your car as you want. ITS YOUR CAR. The front seat is open, its not against any rule, its just woke feel-good crap.
> 
> The pass behind you is only inches farther away than the front seat pass... and the guy behind you is expelling breath (even through the almighty BS mask) at your head. The guy next to you is not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> You can have as many pass in your car as you want. ITS YOUR CAR. The front seat is open, its not against any rule, its just woke feel-good crap.
> 
> The pass behind you is only inches farther away than the front seat pass... and the guy behind you is expelling breath (even through the almighty BS mask) at your head. The guy next to you is not.
> 
> ...


The issue?

I could be mistaken but the uber insurance document in the app says only driver + X passengers. In the state of Florida if you exceed this you are insured for when transporting for-hire you are in violation of the state insurance law and it's a misdemeanor. Also if you have more than 7 ever.

Depending on what your insurance shows for the number of passengers could make all the difference in the world legally.

I don't play games with the law and with insurance regulations.

At the cab company....

They knocked 1 passenger off the counts but our insurance documents still say driver + 4 or driver + 7 passengers even thou they tweaked the dispatch computer to be party 3 for sedan and party/6 for the vans.

So at the cab company I really give no shits, I've been vaccinated and I know it's a slap on the wrist if I have 4 in the Sedans.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> The front seat is open, its not against any rule


so we can ignore the TOS when it suits our needs? Hum.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> You can have as many pass in your car as you want. ITS YOUR CAR. The front seat is open, its not against any rule, its just woke feel-good crap.
> 
> The pass behind you is only inches farther away than the front seat pass... and the guy behind you is expelling breath (even through the almighty BS mask) at your head. The guy next to you is not.
> 
> ...


It's a rule weather you agree with it or not.
If you choose to break it that's your choice.
It is safer to have riders in the back.
Face to face interaction is more dangerous.
Don't come off being all high and mighty when what your saying and believe is not true.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I just take the 4 ppl.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


I haven't had an issue, most just sit in the back seat when reminded of the rule. If there are too many pax, just cancel right?


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

“I do apologize but Uber is only allowing 5 people in an xl right now. Now I have been called a rebel, and a rule breaker every now and then so I don’t mind bending it a bit for ya if you’d like to throw me a cash tip”. 
That’s what I WOULD say if it weren’t against the TOS, and a terrible, awful, horrible thing to do!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


No one really cares about this rule where I'm from. I counted 13 people that came out of a minivan last weekend &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My front seat has my umbrella, a pizza delivery bag, and my large delivery bag. Nobody rides shotgun, period.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


Good looking woman> No problem. Had one a few weeks ago, legs up to her arm-pits. She sat in front, her friend in the back. Asked me if I minded. What could I say? Nice people tho. Tipped me as well .They had masks as well. Kind of made me wonder how they looked without them


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I've never liked riders up front, so walling off the shotgun seat has been a major plus for me - hope the policy lasts through 2022. Front seat pax interfere with my visibility to the right and are in reach of audio and HVAC controls - no thanks.

Single pax ride right rear - I don't like riders right behind me. I angle / park during pickup to make the right rear door the obvious choice, and it is the only door I unlock. I have the front pax seat slid all the way forward and tilted to make the right rear seat really roomy, and I get lots of compliments from pax of size and height as to how much room my right rear seat actually has vs what they expected when I pull up.

The arguably ugly egg shape of my Chevy Bolt has good head and legroom in the back as it turns out.


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The issue?
> 
> I could be mistaken but the uber insurance document in the app says only driver + X passengers. In the state of Florida if you exceed this you are insured for when transporting for-hire you are in violation of the state insurance law and it's a misdemeanor. Also if you have more than 7 ever.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so we can ignore the TOS when it suits our needs? Hum.


You miss the point, d.b. This post is a DEBATE about this. Your "argument" seems to be: If Uber says so, we all must blindly obey, without any discussion, like little rats.

For me, I NEVER decline a PAX who wants to sit in the front. In Atl, we get waaaaay too many 4-person rides. If I declined 'em all, it'd burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I love the regs right now, getting a lot more xl business!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If it's a good surge ride then I'll let one sit up front. Otherwise I will put on a pained expression, as if they are asking for something outrageous, and then wait for a cash offer for taking 4.
> 
> Cash talks. "I'll tip you big in the app", "the other drivers do it", "but I DID order an XL" and all other bullshit walks.
> 
> That's now that I'm Covid-recovered, though. Before I had it, I would not allow up front pax.


This happened to me last night...I pulled up to a high end bar, four inebriated woman stumbled over...one of course tried to open the passaged door, found it locked, looked confused, so I cracked the window and shared that I can only take 3...it was surge ride, but I took this opportunity to negotiate a tip on top, then let them all in...I pulled down $45 for that 17 min ride.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

I drive SUV I've always disliked front seat riders. Besides obscured vision. the alpha of the group seems to 
be the one up front, half turning around to yell at the people in the third row not realizing
they are yelling in my right ear. :rage:
I kinda like the covid rule


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> My front seat has my umbrella, a pizza delivery bag, and my large delivery bag. Nobody rides shotgun, period.


My brother @Benjamin M ! To fix your sideways profile, I found that you can tilt your camera 90° and take a selfie and that fixes it... When this incredibly awesome forum was sold I think the new owners did not take care of all the tiny "computer errors.". Your profile pic looks fine, but obviously you are sideways, so if you wanted to fix this it only takes a moment... Just tilt your camera 90° and take a selfie that you can just post and upload directly...

That is a good solution I guess just to put a ton of stuff in the front seat and then nobody would dare ask to have the driver move everything....



#1husler said:


> This happened to me last night...I pulled up to a high end bar, four inebriated woman stumbled over...one of course tried to open the passaged door, found it locked, looked confused, so I cracked the window and shared that I can only take 3...it was surge ride, but I took this opportunity to negotiate a tip on top, then let them all in...I pulled down $45 for that 17 min ride.


Clever move! A thoughtful ant always knows how to hustle!!



BestInDaWest said:


> i had one the other day where the client tried to order an X ride...but they were trying to be cute...they ordered pet,which states 4....i said does one of you bark? sorry no can do..they were very happy lol..as i drove off he says are we gonna get charged,of course not as i went around the corner and shuffled him lol


It's good to know that smart ants cannot be taken advantage of!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> My brother @Benjamin M ! To fix your sideways profile, I found that you can tilt your camera 90° and take a selfie and that fixes it... When this incredibly awesome forum was sold I think the new owners did not take care of all the tiny "computer errors.". Your profile pic looks fine, but obviously you are sideways, so if you wanted to fix this it only takes a moment... Just tilt your camera 90° and take a selfie that you can just post and upload directly...


It's an issue with reading the EXIF data in the photo. I was finally able to get my photo oriented properly by rotating it 360° in the Android editor and saving a copy.

This changed the EXIF orientation from "90° CW" to "horizontal (normal)". Just an FYI so you don't have to hold your phone in a weird way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Real FM Steve said:


> the alpha of the group seems to
> be the one up front,


Now that spring is here and the women are wearing dresses that almost fit them and are almost on.......................................

You pull up there and a guy is with two or three DOUBLE GRADE AAA






*CAPITAL H-O-T; HOT *women with dresses that are almost on and almost fit them. _WHO_ sits in the front? (HINT: It _ain't _none of the women)

...................automatic one star..............................


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Never liked PAX in front. I keep a box with all my cleaning stuff etc. on the front seat. If they order an X ride with 4 it means they don't follow the rule more than likely they will be a pain in the ass I cancel.
I also have this in my car the can take the hint .Sneeze Guard for Taxi, Uber & Lyft - Clear Acrylic Screen Barrier - Universal Shield. Next business day Shipping
PS. fewer people less "BS"


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Here is my "No front seat passengers!" strategy.


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> You miss the point, d.b. This post is a DEBATE about this. Your "argument" seems to be: If Uber says so, we all must blindly obey, without any discussion, like little rats.
> 
> For me, I NEVER decline a PAX who wants to sit in the front. In Atl, we get waaaaay too many 4-person rides. If I declined 'em all, it'd burn a hole in my pocket.


What happens when you get in an accident with 4 people and uber says that you violated guidelines and says they're not covering any insurance related issues because of that. Then your own personal insurance drops you. The. Its all on you. Then you'll know what burning a whole in your pocket really means.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> Good looking woman> No problem. Had one a few weeks ago, legs up to her arm-pits. She sat in front, her friend in the back. Asked me if I minded. What could I say? Nice people tho. Tipped me as well .They had masks as well. Kind of made me wonder how they looked without them


Fine predator thinking there&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> If Uber says so, we all must blindly obey, without any discussion, like little rats.


meh, I missed nothing. I see you missed the point as well as the entire thread. not unusual for you.

So in your pee brain you believe the TOS you have agreed to, more than once, are mere suggestions?

Noodle before answering; you know, to prevent yourself from stepping in your own shyte.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Letting them sit up front isn’t the real issue, the real issue is taking 4 people.

If your insurance docs say you can only take 3 your in a world of hurt if something happens.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> My front seat has my umbrella, a pizza delivery bag, and my large delivery bag. Nobody rides shotgun, period.


I do a similar thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> I do a similar thing.


Really, the main reason is because I deliver food and drive in the same shift. And it might rain.

The no front pax thing just makes it easier to store those items &#128514;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BigBadBob said:


> Good looking woman> No problem. Had one a few weeks ago, legs up to her arm-pits. She sat in front, her friend in the back. Asked me if I minded. What could I say? Nice people tho. Tipped me as well .They had masks as well. Kind of made me wonder how they looked without them





kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I just take the 4 ppl.





kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I just take the 4 ppl.


Cause your nice !!



JaxUberLyft said:


> I've never liked riders up front, so walling off the shotgun seat has been a major plus for me - hope the policy lasts through 2022. Front seat pax interfere with my visibility to the right and are in reach of audio and HVAC controls - no thanks.
> 
> Single pax ride right rear - I don't like riders right behind me. I angle / park during pickup to make the right rear door the obvious choice, and it is the only door I unlock. I have the front pax seat slid all the way forward and tilted to make the right rear seat really roomy, and I get lots of compliments from pax of size and height as to how much room my right rear seat actually has vs what they expected when I pull up.
> 
> The arguably ugly egg shape of my Chevy Bolt has good head and legroom in the back as it turns out.


I like your plan especially moving that front seat up.
I always did that on long trips so the rider could really streatch out.



Big man xl said:


> What happens when you get in an accident with 4 people and uber says that you violated guidelines and says they're not covering any insurance related issues because of that. Then your own personal insurance drops you. The. Its all on you. Then you'll know what burning a whole in your pocket really means.


Your right and they would do that I am sure.



Benjamin M said:


> Really, the main reason is because I deliver food and drive in the same shift. And it might rain.
> 
> The no front pax thing just makes it easier to store those items &#128514;


Good strategy


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

The amount of misinformation some folks spew on this forum is unbelievable. And eventually someone relies on it and pays dearly

Why would you take more than 3 if the insurance covers only 3 for uber x ?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gary275 said:


> Why would you take more than 3 if the insurance covers only 3 for uber x ?


Why?

Because: 1) I can negotiate a $20 tip if I take 4 pax, and 2) the probability of an accident occurring between bar and home is exceeding low (same as the risk that pax might rob and/or assault me, or that my car engine might explode, etc, etc).


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> I do a similar thing.


I do even more than that. I have my ice cooler and a couple of lunch and dinner bags for my meals and some books.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> You miss the point, d.b. This post is a DEBATE about this. Your "argument" seems to be: If Uber says so, we all must blindly obey, without any discussion, like little rats.
> 
> For me, I NEVER decline a PAX who wants to sit in the front. In Atl, we get waaaaay too many 4-person rides. If I declined 'em all, it'd burn a hole in my pocket.


Doesn't the rider app go over all of this with the passenger ?


Gary275 said:


> The amount of misinformation some folks spew on this forum is unbelievable. And eventually someone relies on it and pays dearly
> 
> Why would you take more than 3 if the insurance covers only 3 for uber x ?


Exactly



#1husler said:


> Why?
> 
> Because: 1) I can negotiate a $20 tip if I take 4 pax, and 2) the probability of an accident occurring between bar and home is exceeding low (same as the risk that pax might rob and/or assault me, or that my car engine might explode, etc, etc).


20 dollars is not worth it


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gary275 said:


> The amount of misinformation some folks spew on this forum is unbelievable. And eventually someone relies on it and pays dearly
> 
> Why would you take more than 3 if the insurance covers only 3 for uber x ?


Thanks for confirming my thought,


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is against Uber rules to allow Passengers to sit up front next to driver.
> I can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.
> Has anyone dealt with this ?
> Do you cancel the ride and refuse to drive them ?
> How does this effect your payment and feedback and or acceptance ratings ?


Yes, it is against uber rules (which btw is best thing uber done for drivers to date)
Yes, I have
Yes, I did cancel and refused to drive them.
I've cancelled as no show and I got a fiver. Don't care about acceptance rating.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The “no passengers up front” rule has been good to me. Groups of four that follow the rules or are made to follow the ruleI drive an X driver have to call an XL

before Covid I would take X rides now it’s XL only and I stay busy

I have a plastic shield behind my front seats and I usually have stuff on my front passenger seat so folks get the hint if they open the front door

now that I’ve been vaccinated I’m thinking about opening up the front seat. But as long as I can stay busy with just XL rides, that’s what I’m doing

and I’m not concerned with insurance, I carry a commercial policy that doesn’t mention number of passengers


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oldfart said:


> The "no passengers up front" rule has been good to me. Groups of four that follow the rules or are made to follow the ruleI drive an X driver have to call an XL
> 
> before Covid I would take X rides now it's XL only and I stay busy
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I have a shield as well and I'm only doing XL, get lots of singles or doubles who order XL just to get a car more quickly.

I have crap in the front seat so pax quickly figure they can't sit there and if I do get a party of 6, too bad, they get a cancel.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Put a BIG sign on the front seat, CORONA.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Yes, it is against uber rules (which btw is best thing uber done for drivers to date)
> Yes, I have
> Yes, I did cancel and refused to drive them.
> I've cancelled as no show and I got a fiver. Don't care about acceptance rating.


Yea this conversation reminded me of my pet peeve with Uber , there rating system.
Cancellation rate I agree , who cares.
My 2nd shot is this Thursday.
May 1rst will be my first week back on the road.
The Prius is all detailed and maintained.
Let the fun begin


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The issue?
> 
> I could be mistaken but the uber insurance document in the app says only driver + X passengers. In the state of Florida if you exceed this you are insured for when transporting for-hire you are in violation of the state insurance law and it's a misdemeanor. Also if you have more than 7 ever.
> 
> ...


What is all this blather? You killed so many helpless electrons and adding nothing.

Were talking about no riders in the front seat. WTF are you mumbling about?

Uber is run by ******s. THey say this:
To help keep as much distance between you and your passengers, from May 27, 2020 riders are no longer permitted to sit in the front seat of your vehicle.

Now go measure the distance from the front pass to the driver, and the rear driver side pass to you. Center of seat to center of seat. Tell me that 'as much distance' for both.

If Uber DID give a shit, there could only be 1 pass and that's in the rear passenger side.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't blame any driver that doesn't want a pax in the front. I've personally never been worried about a front seat pax. Now that I'm vaccinated I don't mind at all. That's just my decision.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> What is all this blather? You killed so many helpless electrons and adding nothing.
> 
> Were talking about no riders in the front seat. WTF are you mumbling about?
> 
> ...


Face to face is much more dangerous.
Way less chance for face to face if passengers stay in back.
I know Uber does not care for either driver or passenger.
But this rule actually does make it less likely to transfer the virus.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> What is all this blather? You killed so many helpless electrons and adding nothing.
> 
> Were talking about no riders in the front seat. WTF are you mumbling about?
> 
> ...


I'm being honest and bringing up a point that no one brought u before I did.

Having a passnger be in the front seat isn't the issue i'd be concerned about, it's having 4 people in the car when your insurance documents only say 3 passengers.



Gary275 said:


> The amount of misinformation some folks spew on this forum is unbelievable. And eventually someone relies on it and pays dearly
> 
> Why would you take more than 3 if the insurance covers only 3 for uber x ?


Gary posted that the documents CURRENTLY showing for uberX is only for 3 passengers.

Which means that if you got pulled over or had a car accident with 4 people in the car you would be in violation of insurance laws since uber is only covering 3 passengers.

That was my whole point and very relevant to the conversation.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

What if we limit it to the specified number of riders on the waybill (3 or 5, depending on service) but let them sit anywhere in the car they want? On long rides, I might not make three larger Americans try to sit in the back of a compact car when there's an empty seat up front. We're all breathing the same air. I've had my vaccinations, and my level of comfort is admittedly affected by that.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ObsidianSedan said:


> What if we limit it to the specified number of riders on the waybill (3 or 5, depending on service) but let them sit anywhere in the car they want? On long rides, I might not make three larger Americans try to sit in the back of a compact car when there's an empty seat up front. We're all breathing the same air. I've had my vaccinations, and my level of comfort is admittedly affected by that.


You'll be covered by insurance and deactivated by UBER (eventually, when a pax wants one of their "long" rides refunded because you made them feel unsafe by letting them sit in the front at their own request)

But you'll be covered, for sure.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ObsidianSedan said:


> What if we limit it to the specified number of riders on the waybill (3 or 5, depending on service) but let them sit anywhere in the car they want? On long rides, I might not make three larger Americans try to sit in the back of a compact car when there's an empty seat up front. We're all breathing the same air. I've had my vaccinations, and my level of comfort is admittedly affected by that.


I am not sure how being fully vaccinated will change things at this point.
I understand your feeling about 3 large passengers crammed in the back seat when the front passenger seat is empty.
States are handling rules on this in different ways.
Restaurants in Connecticut are back to full capacity as long as masks and 6 feet separation is adhered to.
I would think as more and more are vaccinated things will change with Uber rules as well.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I had this guy in my front seat last year, he barely fit. 350 lbs!!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I didn't like people in my front seat before Covid anyway, so I'm enjoying the "sorry, gotta hop in the back" deal very much. 

Many shotgun riders think this is a limo and are entitled to touch the radio or climate controls when in the front seat. Nope. Stay in the back, Chad!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ObsidianSedan said:


> What if we limit it to the specified number of riders on the waybill (3 or 5, depending on service) but let them sit anywhere in the car they want? On long rides, I might not make three larger Americans try to sit in the back of a compact car when there's an empty seat up front. We're all breathing the same air. I've had my vaccinations, and my level of comfort is admittedly affected by that.





somedriverguy said:


> You'll be covered by insurance and deactivated by UBER (eventually, when a pax wants one of their "long" rides refunded because you made them feel unsafe by letting them sit in the front at their own request)
> 
> But you'll be covered, for sure.


Deactivated by uber?

That means nothing...

Going to jail for a week losing my day job, and getting sued for $250,000 because the stupid paxholes werent buckled up and got ejected out the front door and ran over and the insurance isn't covering me?

Yeah that might actually hurt my finances a bit...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I had this guy in my front seat last year, he barely fit. 350 lbs!!
> View attachment 589611
> View attachment 589611


I would think he would be smart enough to ask for a very large vehicle.
Believe it or not if I put my front passenger seat all the way up he would be fine sitting in the back passenger side.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> can see this being a big problem especially in a Prius.


Why?


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

If I have 5 seat belts I am good to take 4 - correct? sorry new driver


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah these college students with their book bags try to sit upfront I just tell them in the back please and when u pickup just 2 people 1 will sit in front and 1 in back and talk all the way to there dropoff


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I 


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why?


I am not sure what I was referring to with that quote about my Prius.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@NauticalWheeler do you put the Egg Mcmuffins on the front seat?

If so do you use the seatbelt?

I know someone who would buckle in eggs when doing Instafart deliveries.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Just take the ride and be quiet peasant


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> I had this guy in my front seat last year, he barely fit. 350 lbs!!
> View attachment 589611
> View attachment 589611


I took this guy one evening..6'8". In my Ford Fiesta. At least he is slender.


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

A lot of places don't allow pax to ride in front. I don't know why people still think they can. When it's a woman driving, these male pax always want to sit in front, even with COVID.

No, little boy, you sit in the back like everybody else.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I took this guy one evening..6'8". In my Ford Fiesta. At least he is slender.
> 
> View attachment 589771


I picked up a freshman center from Yales basketball team that was same height. It was during the Xmas break and the basketball team came back early. I put the passenger seat all the way back and he sat in the front no problem.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My honest opinion is Uber should not limit the number of PAX. They should advertise UberX as 3 PAX and let the riders and driver decide if they are comfortable with 4 PAX.

Yes the insurance certificate is the issue at this point.

I see UberX vehicles time after time taking 4 PAX as most driver don't care.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> My honest opinion is Uber should not limit the number of PAX. They should advertise UberX as 3 PAX and let the riders and driver decide if they are comfortable with 4 PAX.
> 
> Yes the insurance certificate is the issue at this point.
> 
> I see UberX vehicles time after time taking 4 PAX as most driver don't care.


I'm loving the role because I have an xl vehicle so I'm getting almost all xl calls. Enjoying it while it lasts!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

We have to make decisions everyday that could effect us negatively.
We have to weigh the potential of weather these


Justkeepswimming said:


> "I do apologize but Uber is only allowing 5 people in an xl right now. Now I have been called a rebel, and a rule breaker every now and then so I don't mind bending it a bit for ya if you'd like to throw me a cash tip".
> That's what I WOULD say if it weren't against the TOS, and a terrible, awful, horrible thing to do!


If you ever got into an accident Uber and your Insurance company would tell you tough luck !!!
Call it being a rebel or a nice guy it's just not smart and not worth it.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

Being worth it or not would wholly be a matter of personal interpretation. So long as one adequately understood the risks they were undertaking.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Justkeepswimming said:


> Being worth it or not would wholly be a matter of personal interpretation. So long as one adequately understood the risks they were undertaking.


Yes I agree.
I was basically giving my two cents worth.
I know there is a 99.99 % chance that nothing goes wrong.
It's that .01 % that could ruin your life.
The passenger, Uber and your insurance company would all turn there back on you.
That's my way of looking at it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I agree.
> I was basically giving my two cents worth.
> I know there is a 99.99 % chance that nothing goes wrong.
> It's that .01 % that could ruin your life.
> ...


Yes just imagine the police being there taking down witness accounts.
The very passengers you bent the rules for will be the first to throw you under the bus.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

To the drivers that will take 4 Pax in an X ride car. Do you really need the money that badly that you will risk losing your car, house, bank account, and future earnings? to give 4 Pax's a ride when they don't give two sh*ts about you .. They know when they order an Uber X that it is for 3 PAX. If you have to take the 4 for the money then you need to get a real job.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Buncha sissies with your rules and laws and whatnot. Well I's a gunna keep takin' 6 in my prius cuz the money's too good (we do get paid per person right?) plus that way there's no extra room for no viruses to tag along. It also makes the hank williams sing along more harmoanious with more voices also nobody is gonna dare single out one person outta 6 for fartin' so I can let 'em rip. Now I do have a problem with chicks up front because I'm so hot they can't keep their hands off me. But I just tell 'em that as soon as the high school let's 'em in, they're too old fer me. I don't worry about insurance paying in the case of an accident cuz nobody's gonna want my mobile home, but they might want my spot in the trailer park cuz it's on the culdesac with the basketball goal at the end. I also heard most accidents take place within 2 miles of home so I'm safe cuz I ain't got no home since momma owns the trailer. If'n somebody actially gets hurt I'll just file bankruptcy again. Worked great last time. So to make it short, me and the rest of the people takin more than the rules have it all figgered out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Troll sock alert.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Troll sock alert.


How dare you accuse me of being a troll. I ain't never hid under no bridge waiting for billy goats....except that one time.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> To the drivers that will take 4 Pax in an X ride car. Do you really need the money that badly that you will risk losing your car, house, bank account, and future earnings? to give 4 Pax's a ride when they don't give two sh*ts about you .. They know when they order an Uber X that it is for 3 PAX. If you have to take the 4 for the money then you need to get a real job.


Well put !!


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

“Need” is a strong word. “Want” is a better one in this case. In most situations the answer is yes. If you could double your hourly check on the extremely rare possibility that something bad would happen would you? If you gauges the risk as negligible then probably.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Justkeepswimming said:


> "Need" is a strong word. "Want" is a better one in this case. In most situations the answer is yes. If you could double your hourly check on the extremely rare possibility that something bad would happen would you? If you gauges the risk as negligible then probably.


That is a call that everyone must answer for themselves.
I drove for an entire year without supplemental ride share addendum.
At that time most insurance companies would drop you unlike today when the extra coverage is affordable.
As long as you know the risks involved ultimately it's your call.


----------

